# charging



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

My USB port is messed up. Anyone know how tough it is to change it. When I try to charge my battery my phone says the charger can't keep up.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

mine is all messed up to the phone fell while on charge but i jsut have to put it on charge a weird way and it charges with no prob but i cant connect to pc so it sucks


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

I messed with differnt plugs and moving them around nothing works. Lucky I have a extra battery and a wall charger. I really don't want to unroot pay $50 for for a new phone and reroot.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

if it's still within a year since you got your bolt from verizon, you can send it in for no cost. if you have the asurion insurance on it, you could go that route too, those two courses of action are your best bet. either way, trter's root tool can help you to easily regain root. also, you can move your sd card content to your computer with this:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid

if you don't want a replacement device though, you can always try to repair it yourself...

here's a link to a micro usb replacement for the bolt:

http://m.ebay.com/Pages/ViewItemDesc.aspx?emvAD=480x604&aid=250946494514&emvcc=0

you should only attemp this repair if you're familiar with soldering, or if you can find someone that is.
hope that helps.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

here's an instructional thunderbolt tear down video too:






* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

I got it the day it came out I have a line with a upgrade but I don't want to lose my data plan.Ican solder. I'll check that video out when im sober tommow. I just rember rooting this phone to be a pain. My droid x took less than a minute with z4 root. It's a shame u can't return a rooted phone with hardwhere problems. My phone still looks like New I just used the hell out of it. Year and a half with no drops.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank u for the info.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> if it's still within a year since you got your bolt from verizon, you can send it in for no cost. if you have the asurion insurance on it, you could go that route too, those two courses of action are your best bet. either way, trter's root tool can help you to easily regain root. also, you can move your sd card content to your computer with this:
> 
> https://play.google....m.sand.airdroid
> 
> ...


i tried to get the within one year replacement but they said its physical damage so they said only insurance can help me and they were charging 100 last time i checked . have the prices went down?
and bro the link for the replacement part is down. 
if anyone has any info about how i can get it done for a replacement for free from verizon let me know ahha its hard to charge my phone all weird like and it only works with the original htc charger and i cant connect to comp makes life difficult haha . thanks guys really needing some help .


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

I checked it out just look for HTC thunderbolt usb port its only $6.00 with free shippment. I think that's the way I'm going.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

I wIsh I could get a phone that lasted the two years I signed up for. Smart phones r made by some dumb people on fridays.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, this link is good. This one's $11.99, if you can get a hold of that cheaper one, go for it.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=250946494514

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

havy15 said:


> i tried to get the within one year replacement but they said its physical damage so they said only insurance can help me and they were charging 100 last time i checked . have the prices went down?
> and bro the link for the replacement part is down.
> if anyone has any info about how i can get it done for a replacement for free from verizon let me know ahha its hard to charge my phone all weird like and it only works with the original htc charger and i cant connect to comp makes life difficult haha . thanks guys really needing some help .


I believe it's still a $100.00 deductible you get stuck paying for insurance. I threw up a working link for that replacement part too. You'd save quite a bit of cash by doing the repair yourself or by buying a replacement micro USB port and finding someone familiar with soldering to do it for you. Here's a link to asurion's site if you want to go the insurance route:

http://www.asurion.com/

Hope that helps.

*Sent from Thunderbolt*


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I believe it's still a $100.00 deductible you get stuck paying for insurance. I threw up a working link for that replacement part too. You'd save quite a bit of cash by doing the repair yourself or by buying a replacement micro USB port and finding someone familiar with soldering to do it for you. Here's a link to asurion's site if you want to go the insurance route:
> 
> http://www.asurion.com/
> 
> ...


thanks man i guess ima get some help from someone out here or just wait till my contract is up which is next july bummer but oo well lol.


----------

